# First Ever Fish Ohio Chagrin River Channel Catfish



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

Been doing really well on channels this summer. Goal was to get a Fish Ohio specimen. Every trip out I was getting closer and closer with 21-inchers, 22-inchers, and a couple 23-inchers. Then today happened. This specimen went 26 1/4" and a little over 6 lbs. Shrimp and Berkley Catfish gloop did the trick. Great fight with multiple runs peeling drag. While I fought this one my other pole bent over but I had my hands full with this guy and so the other fish eventually got off. This was my only catch of the day, as I got out just before the Chagrin reacted to today's precipitation and jumped up big time in flow before my eyes. Next goal is a Fish Ohio Smallmouth Bass.


----------

